

Measuring Startup Success by Defining Key Performance Indicators (KPI) - christopherslee
http://christopherslee.github.com/2012/08/08/measuring-startup-success-by-defining-key-performance-indicators-kpis.html

======
jemka
>Hopefully, your projection was based on a pilot, beta, information, or
research of some kind, which led you to reasonably believe your new product
can support:

It's interesting that the most important point of the piece is almost an aside
or footnote. An "oh by the way" statement led with the use of "hopefully",
like it's an option.

~~~
christopherslee
great point!

I guess I take it for granted that people actually get out of the building
before starting on their journey.

~~~
jemka
Untested assumptions are the cornerstone of many a failed venture. That should
never be taken for granted.

